# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  RoboMaster, annual robotics competition, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Sponsor - DJI Innovations

Website - robomaster.com

youtube.com/RoboMaster

facebook.com/DJIeducation

twitter.com/RoboMasterDJI




> RoboMasters is an annual robotics competition for teams of aspiring engineers to design and build next-generation robots for completing difficult tasks and hand-to-hand combat. As the first robot combat elimination tournament in China, RoboMasters has attracted close attention from hundreds of universities, nearly 1,000 high-tech enterprises and tens of thousands of fans from across the country since its debut.Through fierce competition and team-building, we aim to provide an exciting new venue for science and engineering students to contribute their creativity and skills outside the virtual world of online gaming. In this epic battle of wits, “good enough” is not enough.
> 
> Beyond the arena, RoboMasters is also revolutionizing the cultivation of new talent on college campuses across the country by providing science and engineering students with the chance to combine theory with practice outside the classroom and become the innovators of tomorrow.

----------


## Airicist

RoboMasters - a robot arena for young engineers

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> RoboMasters is a robot arena for young engineers to show the world what they can do. Through creativity and ability, independent research and development and hard work they bring their life into their robot warriors.To win this match, opposing teams consisting a 5 robots each must battle it out and capture their enemy base.

----------


## Airicist

the RoboMasters Competition 2015 Finals

Published on Dec 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RoboMasters 2016: inside DJI's robot deathmatch

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> We went to Shenzhen, China to watch RoboMasters, the world's biggest, most complex, and completely over-the-top student robotics competition.

----------


## Airicist

Robots battle it out at RoboMaster 2017 finals in Shenzhen, China

Streamed live on Aug 6, 2017




> LIVE: On the frontlines of robot wars: Teams of robots battle it out at Robomaster 2017 finals in Shenzhen, China's electronics manufacturing capital.
> The competition started in China a few years ago and now attracts teams from the U.S., U.K., Germany, and the rest of Asia.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese students triumph in international robot battle"

by Paul Ridden
August 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese students triumph in international robot battle"

by Paul Ridden 
August 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

RoboMaster 2018 promotion video

Published on Nov 14, 2017

----------

